# iPad + PC : comment les utiliser étant étudiant ?



## worldice (22 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour ,

Ayant un PC, au lieu d'investir lourdement dans l'achat d'un Mac, je souhaiterais acheter un iPad Air pour éviter de trimbaler le lourd PC de 17".

Je voudrais donc avoir vos avis : est-ce une bonne idée ?
Comment utiliser le combo iPad + PC (iPad en amphi, PC à la maison) ? Quelles apps utiliser ? 

Je souhaiterais écrire les cours, prendre des notes etc... mais surtout ne pas passer beaucoup de temps à transférer le tout entre iPad et PC (je pense que faire de la mise en page sur PC est beaucoup plus agréable qu'avec l'iPad).

Merci par avance à tous.


----------



## adixya (22 Juillet 2014)

J'ai essayé de l'utiliser pour prendre des notes en reunion.
Ben franchement je préfère la bonne vieille méthode du stylo et du papier.

Peut être qu'avec evernote ou autre ça doit être plus facile mais je doute que ça puisse rivaliser avec le stylo.

Pourtant ce serait d'une élégance folle.

Par rapport aux logiciels de bureautique il y a la suite gratuite d'Apple mais peu compatible avec office (genre l'export de numbers vers excel produit des fichiers assez moches a remettre en forme) ou sinon il y a office pour ipad payant avec abonnement annuel mais peut être y a t il un tarif étudiant.


----------

